# Pigeons intending to nest on risky fire escape



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

Hi, I emailed George off-list and he gave me what I consider really good advice. I just thought I'd ask you all as well and see what you say.

Our building and the next door building share a lightwell over the driveway (where 22 cars park in the back of our two buildings). Our building's fire escapes are directly over the driveway. The other building's fire escapes are not.

For the past few years a pair of pigeons nested on the neighbor's 1st floor fire escape. They came and went via the driveway, and one of the parents was killed by a car last year. The baby eventually fledged a few weeks later and was injured by a predator - I found him standing in front of the car that had killed his parent, and took him to a sanctuary which euthanized him.

Now, another pair has decided to build a nest - not where it was last year, but on the fire escape on our building, directly above the driveway. In fact, directly above the spot where the bird was killed last year. The fire escape has a huge gap where the ladder would go down to the street level, and also has open slats. They are doing their best to build a nest, I find poop and twigs under the spot they have selected. I also see them sitting on the strut under the fire escape every night when I take the dog into the back area to pee.

There are two apartments that lead out to that fire escape. One is a studio whose main room faces it, but the nesting area is not in the guy's direct line of sight. The other is not a problem - she's a crazy old lady who NEVER opens her windows and has them covered at all times.

I don't think this is a good spot for them to nest, because it's dangerous for them to enter the driveway on foot, and also when the baby got bigger and began to walk around, it could easily fall through the gap where the ladder goes down.

Not to mention the guy in the studio might object.

I could put down grey plastic astroturf that would blend in with the bars of the fire escape, to make it somewhat safer and easier for them to build a nest. I could even put a clear plastic 1" mesh around the fire escape ladder, which would rip easily if they had to lower the ladder in an emergency. This would make it very safe for the baby up there. And I could do all that when nobody was home - an elderly woman on the 2nd floor would probably let me climb down from her level. 

George's suggestion is that I don't do any of that, but instead scare them away. I reluctantly think he is right.

Since they are presently building a nest, does this mean the female is pregnant? How much time do I have to work this out?

I also have the carport space that is at the end of the driveway right on the other side of the wall where the fire escape is. It's got a very high ceiling. I dream about putting a nesting box in there up on the ceiling, but if the off-site property manager ever came around, he'd see it right away.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SerendipityCA said:


> Hi, I emailed George off-list and he gave me what I consider really good advice. I just thought I'd ask you all as well and see what you say.
> 
> Our building and the next door building share a lightwell over the driveway (where 22 cars park in the back of our two buildings). Our building's fire escapes are directly over the driveway. The other building's fire escapes are not.
> 
> ...


I think george is right, and she may be going to lay eggs but not pregnant, thats for mammals


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

> _I think george is right, and she may be going to lay eggs but not pregnant, thats for mammals_


Thanks *spirit wings*, I wasn't sure whether "pregnant" was the right word. So basically, if they're building a nest, how long til they lay eggs in it?

I've got an idea...the free standing carport is where I throw up the seed every day and about 30 pigeons come to eat. I do it at night so they don't recognize me, and they usually come early in the morning. It's a great spot to feed, because it doesn't bother the residents, and they're not in danger.

It's about 10' off the ground, and maybe 60 feet long. It has a tar roof, and a very large tree overhangs it.

If I put a nesting box up there (whatever a nesting box is, I've never seen one!) - maybe they'd use it. And it wouldn't bother anybody. I don't think they would nest up there without a small box of some kind because the carport roof is exposed to overhead traffic (predatory birds) and also the occasional raccoon... but if the box had a small enough hole in it that just a pigeon could get through, but not a crow or hawk, do you think they would use it? And if you do think so, can somebody point me to a photograph of a box along those lines?

Finally, the roof is also an option. Nobody goes up there, not even the landlord. It removes the problem of raccoons, but increases the problem of predatory birds.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

in scotland in tenements some folks do use window box type homes for pigeons,,a lot are hand made,there are also ones you can attatch to walls etc


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SerendipityCA said:


> Thanks *spirit wings*, I wasn't sure whether "pregnant" was the right word. So basically, if they're building a nest, how long til they lay eggs in it?
> 
> I've got an idea...the free standing carport is where I throw up the seed every day and about 30 pigeons come to eat. I do it at night so they don't recognize me, and they usually come early in the morning. It's a great spot to feed, because it doesn't bother the residents, and they're not in danger.
> 
> ...


They will most likly find another spot themselves, but you never know they may like the box or another pair may, but you don't want to get them into trouble with the managment and bring attention to them, so I would let them figure it out. they may lay eggs in the next week or so it is hard to tell.


----------

